

How To Tell A Story - bootload
http://seantells.net/2009/03/22/how-to-tell-a-story/

======
bootload
Haven't seen many links on pitching or creating a story. The best story is
demonstrating. But at some point before a product you have to tell a story of
what you want to build.

